
Why are so many twentysomethings having children before getting married? - mshafrir
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2013/03/marry_in_your_twenties.html
======
chrislaco
Well, you see Billy.... when a man loves a woman....

------
dragonbonheur
People not believing in contraception, obviously.

